# How do i know if my does are in heat?



## brokenbeauregard (Jul 27, 2013)

I have 3 does, a buckling and a buck( this doesn't include my buckling and doeling still on the bottle and living in the house). I DON'T want any of them bred, especially since the buck is HUGE compared to all my does. My buckling just got banded Tuesday, and I can't wait till they fall off!! I just acquired the buck since he was too "aggressive" to their other goat( which I'm thinking was just a bs excuse to get rid of him, because he's been very nice to all of my other goats), I planned on getting him banded on Tuesday as well but didn't have any bands big enough so he has to wait. I'm having a hard time keeping them separated and just need to know what to watch out for. I'm most concerned about my Pygmy doe since she's tiny and the buck is a big Nubian cross. My goats are just( expensive) pets and don't really plan on breeding. I may breed my lamancha when she comes in but to a smaller buck( she's mean to the other goats and I wouldn't mind for her to have a "friend"). So yeah, how do I tell when they go into heat?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

well, since you have a buck it shouldnt be that hard. the does will line up at the buck fence and flag their tails rapidly. the buck will be going crazy on the other side. there will be alot of vocalizing by the buck and alot of lip curling. the girls will stand for other does to mount her. trust me you will know. we sell babies in the spring and it does help with the feed costs for the year. my sister had goats and used to put a sign on her lawn "give your Mom a kid for Mother's Day" never had any leftovers from that!


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

My doe right now is peeing everywhere. She is one to show the mucus too. She isn't a strong flagger, though that may have changed this morning (last heat she didn't). She is also super pissy with the other little girls. One of them is in heat too, and is pushing her buttons. Is the buck in rut? If so, have you considered getting a stinky buck rag with his rutty scent on it? If you do breed the Lamancha, that might come in handy, though having wethers might work anyway (I don't have any boys).


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

We have one doe who blubbers like a buck! The others stand at the fence separating the pastures, backing their butts up to the fence and flagging. One chases all the other does away from the fence as well.


----------



## brokenbeauregard (Jul 27, 2013)

Is there anything I can give them that will cause them to miscarry but not harm them? I don't want any of them to be bred, especially my nig dwarf are Pygmy. The buck is a very large Nubian cross. No, I did not put them together, he keeps busting loose from everything I try to contain him with


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

If he has gotten outta his pen an in with the does consider them bred. You can give them lute I believe you have to wait 14 days before giving it. Also your does can get bred thur the fence as well.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Can I ask why you acquired this buck if you don't want your does bred?


----------



## brokenbeauregard (Jul 27, 2013)

I rescued the buck, he had no one else to take him. He had always been penned up where he came from without a problem so I thought my pen, which is way sturdy than the one he came from, would hold him. My pen is 4' high at its lowest and has no holes so I'm thinking he's got to be climbing or jumping out. He was also supposed to be banded right after he came but my neighbor, who came and did my buckling, was out of the bigger bands that would be needed to do him, so I'm waiting for him to get some more and come do him. He's a nice goat and I plan to keep him as a pet, once he's wethered. If he was registered, or even pure bred, I might have considered keeping him as a buck, because he has a great disposition and he's super handsome, but he's not. I was told he's Nubian but his ears say otherwise


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I see.


----------

